# SPN League



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Just wanted to know if any of you guys here have joined this league or in this league? any feedback?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey sweet. What league is that? Who runs it? What diamonds? I'm in Mississauga mens and a mixed league but have played others.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Tbrid here is the link to the league http://www.slopitch1.com/index.htm


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply. I think I played one year here. Decent league from what I remember. I think they had different divisions so you can try to get you team in the correct level of play. 

If this is the league im thinking of, the one thing that sucked is that the schedule is not done for the year. But sent out every two weeks and you can play on whatever night. 

Are you looking for a team or a league to put your team into?

Later
Wil


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

no worries man! just looking to join, i dont have a team.


----------

